# "Dead On" Range Findere



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

> One Dead-On fits all!


not quite... the adhesive backed rubber base is about 3/16" front to back, my extreme RT900 has cutouts on the sight ring that leave an 1/8" or slightly less material to stick it on... it wouldn't stay on, and the exposed adhesive just collected stuff. It went in "the box"...


----------

